# GA16DE to SR20 or KA24?



## SentraZach (Jan 30, 2008)

i have a 95 Sentra
is there anyway to put a SR20DET or KA24DE in it?
i have both in my familys garage but my dad nor uncle know if it will work
growing up in a nissan family.. dad drives a 98 240sx with a RB26... uncle drives the new nismo 350 and they cant tell me if its possible
so anyone know?


----------



## 200SXNH98 (Jan 28, 2008)

Just an idea of what your going to need. I also didnt make this list myself, found it online somewhere.... 

Description: 2.0 liter turbo motor or 2.0 liter Naturally Aspirated motor. 
Purchased From: Soko Motors
Price: $250-1800

Item:SE-R 5spd Transmission 
Description:Has Limited Slip Diff. Paid to get it welded to prevent case from cracking.
Purchased From: 
Price: $450+$50 for welding.

Item:OEM SE-R Axles 
Description:GA16DE Axles won't fit with SE-R Tranny
Purchased From: 
Price:$60each

Itemlace Racing SE-R Motor Mounts 
Description:You need SE-R motor Mounts, these are polyeruthane filled. A cheaper option would be to find a set of OEM motor mounts and purchase the Energy Suspension Front and Rear MotorMount inserts (about $50). 
Purchased From: http://www.placeracing.com/ 
Price:$100-225

Itemassenger Side Motor-Mount Bracket 
Description:The Stock Passenger Side motormount bracket on the U12 SR20DET will not work with SE-R motormounts. You need the passenger side bracket from a USDM SR20DE motor. 
Purchased From: 
Price:$40

Item:Rear Motor Mount BRACKET 
Description:the Motor Mount BRACKET from the GA16DE will NOT work. They look VERY similar, but trust me the 1.6 won't work.
Purchased From: 
Price:$50

Item:Front Motor Mount BRACKET 
Description:The DET front "dogbone" mount bracket won't work either. JGY claims you can use the GA16DE bracket if you notch it and force it. Just get one from a USDM SR20DE. 
Purchased From: 
Price:$35

Item:SE-R Cross Member 
Description:Only needed if swapping from AUTOMATIC to MANUAL! If you are going from a 1.6 5spd to a 2.0 5spd no need to purchase this. There seems to be alot of confusion about this. 
Purchased From: 
Price:$35

Item:SE-R 5speed Transmission mount BRACKET 
Description:Only needed if swapping from AUTOMATIC to MANUAL! If you are going from a 1.6 5spd to a 2.0 5spd no need to purchase this. 
Purchased From:
Price:$40

Item:SE-R Clutch Cable BRACKET 
Description:This is the bracket that bolts to the SE-R transmission and holds the clutch cable. Trust me, the 1.6 bracket won't work.
Purchased From: Came with SE-R tranny
Price:

Item: ECU
Description: Either JWT reflashed ECU for SR20DET or Stock SR20DET ECU, or stock SE-R ECU w/SAFC or emanage. Stock SE-R/NX2K ECU for SR20DE
Purchased From: 
Price:$50-550

Item:SR20DE Harness 
Description:The BlueBird wiring harness doesn't match up with your underdash harness. Save yourself headaches and just get the SR20DE harness! 
Purchased From: 
Price:$100

Item: Clutch - Clutch - ACT NX9HDSS or Heavy duty clutch of your preference
Description:Heavy Duty Pressure Plate - Super Street Disc/OEM clutch for NA applications.
Purchased From: 
Price:$150-400

Item:SE-R Starter
Description:GA16DE Starter won't work. 
Purchased From: 
Price:$40

Item:Walbro Fuel Pump for BlueBird SR20DET
Description:Make sure you get the kit for the sentra SR20DET swap. Not needed for SR20DE swap. 
Purchased From: 
Price:$100

Item:Spark Plugs - NGK 
Description:New OEM Plugs, most people suggest getting the copper plugs over the Irridium plugs. NGK BKR6E for NA application, NGK BKR7E for tubo
Purchased From:Spark plug, Spark plug wire, spark plug gap, spark plug cross reference and ignition wires at Sparkplugs.com, I have had good luck with local motorcycle shops.
Price:$10-40

Item:SE-R MAF
Description:Mass Air Flow Sensor - If you are going to use a B13 SR20DET ECU, then get the B13 MAF. If you are going to use a JDM U12 BlueBird SR20DET ECU, use the B13 MAF. If you are going to use a u13 BlueBird SR20DET ECU, then you need a JDM U13 MAF. 
Purchased From:
Price:$50

Item:SE-R TPS Sensor
Description:Throttle Position Sensor, my SR20DET Came with an AUTO TPS (6 wires instead of 3) Just find a USDM B13 SE-R TPS Sensor. 
Purchased From: 
Price:$25

Item:JDM BB o2 Sensor / Stock SE-R o2 Sensor
Description:If you use a U12 BB ECU then you need the JDM U12 BB o2 sensor. If you use the USDM B13 SE-R ECU, then you need the USDM o2 sensor + adapter nut that the o2 screws into from a SE-R exhuast manifold. 
Purchased From: 
Price:$35 

Item:2.5” or 3" Down Pipe 
Description:3" Exhuast pipe from turbo outlet to cat. You can get one made localy for about half the cost! 
Purchased From: 
Price:$200

Item:U12 SR20DET Plastic Intake Tube 
Description:May or maynot come with motor, This piece runs from the AirFilter and Maf to the turbo inlet. NA applications, custom intake or stock SE-R/NX intake tube.
Purchased From:
Price:$30

Item:NX2K Radiator 
Description:1.6 Radiator Won't Work, Inlet/outlet diameters on the radiator are too small. NX2K Radiator is 2 row, works very well with turbo applications.
Purchased From: 
Price:$100


Almost all items can be purchased either from one of our sponsors, SE-R.net, local parts store, local junk yard or classified section.


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

is it an SR20DET motor for a RWD car? if so then both engines are for a RWD setup, and your sentra is front wheel drive...


----------



## GA16DE (Jun 23, 2005)

Well, the Altima also came with the KA, so it might be a FWD KA.


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

GA16DE said:


> Well, the Altima also came with the KA, so it might be a FWD KA.


... ah good call... i guess i jumped to the conclusion that the KA came from his dads 240...


----------



## MR-4Door-SR20DET (Oct 13, 2005)

SR20DE or SR20DET all the way! There is a "HOW TO" thread on the www.sr20-forum.com from a 1.6 to 2.0 swap........The second post covers most of the info, but the install part really isn't that bad.


----------



## bluebriscoe (Feb 17, 2008)

What is the point of swaping the ga16de to sr20de? you might as well buy a 1997-1999 Sentra SE that already comes with the sr20de.Then turbo it.


----------



## GA16DE (Jun 23, 2005)

Well, where I live, I haven't seen any SEs or SE-Rs for sale, let alone for the price of a 2.0 swap.


----------



## MR-4Door-SR20DET (Oct 13, 2005)

bluebriscoe said:


> What is the point of swaping the ga16de to sr20de? you might as well buy a 1997-1999 Sentra SE that already comes with the sr20de.Then turbo it.


^97-99 Sentra SE already comes with the sr20de motor? *FALSE.* "NO" sentra in the US came with the 2.0L sr20de motor in those years. Only the 200sx SE-R which ran from 95-98.




GA16DE said:


> Well, where I live, I haven't seen any SEs or SE-Rs for sale, let alone for the price of a 2.0 swap.


^91-94 SE's *NEVER *came with the 2.0L SR20DE, only the SE-R sentra's in those years.
^95-98 Nissan Sentra's period *NEVER* came with the 2.0L SR20DE, only the 200sx SE-R's in the 95-98 years. 
^The 99-00 Nissan Sentra, which is the SE-L came with the 2.0L SR20DE. 

Hey bro, just post a WTB thread on the www.sr20forum.com or www.sr20-forum.com near your area and check car for sale sites frequently.

P.S. SR20 all they way, the KA24 is not worth it for the money and modding you would have to do.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Actually there was a 98 SE -99 SEL Sentra with the 2.0, my sons MIL had one, and I nearly brought one several years ago, but someone beat me to the dealer and he was closing the Deal.

1998 Nissan Sentra Standard Equipment and Specs


----------



## GA16DE (Jun 23, 2005)

MR-4DOOR-SR20DE said:


> ^91-94 SE's


The SEs I referred to are the B14 SEs, and yes, they had the 2.0, just as IanH posted. I'm sorry for leaving the L off the end of it, but then it wouldn't have encompassed earlier years that had the 2.0. And, btw, the SR20 was ran through 2001 and was replaced in the 2002 Sentra.


----------



## MR-4Door-SR20DET (Oct 13, 2005)

IanH said:


> Actually there was a 98 SE -99 SEL Sentra with the 2.0, my sons MIL had one, and I nearly brought one several years ago, but someone beat me to the dealer and he was closing the Deal.
> 
> 1998 Nissan Sentra Standard Equipment and Specs


^Correct, I over looked the 98 Sentra from thinking about the 95-98 B14 200sx SE-R's....The 98 was only available in the 4door correct?......I remember a guy doing a DET swap in that year sentra now that I think about it.



GA16DE said:


> The SEs I referred to are the B14 SEs, and yes, they had the 2.0, just as IanH posted. I'm sorry for leaving the L off the end of it, but then it wouldn't have encompassed earlier years that had the 2.0. And, btw, the SR20 was ran through 2001 and was replaced in the 2002 Sentra.


Yes, then they decided to come out with the oil thirsty QR25DE.


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, if someone wanted to try someting completly different. Would a ka24 with an altima tranny fit in a 200sx/sentra? It's most likely not worth the trouble, but turbo ka's are capable of a bit of power, and with everyone dumping them out of their 240's for drifting, you can probably pick one up pretty cheap.


----------



## GA16DE (Jun 23, 2005)

Yeah, if I am remembering correctly, it has been done before, but I don't know if there is any documentation for it here or not. It would require custom mounts and probably custom axles (unless the Alti had same length drive axles as we do), but other than that it shouldn't be different from an SR swap. ECU, harness, etc.


----------



## MR-4Door-SR20DET (Oct 13, 2005)

akexnads said:


> Just out of curiosity, if someone wanted to try someting completly different. Would a ka24 with an altima tranny fit in a 200sx/sentra? It's most likely not worth the trouble, but turbo ka's are capable of a bit of power, and with everyone dumping them out of their 240's for drifting, you can probably pick one up pretty cheap.


^Most of the 240 boys are putting 2JZ's in there shells now-a-days. A stock SR20 bottom-end can hold over 500HP's. How long that it will last depends on how well it is tuned.


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

Anythings possible with unlimited funds I suppose


----------



## drifterdevin (May 25, 2008)

Item: SR20DE Harness 
Description: The Bluebird wiring harness doesn't match up with you’re under dash harness. Save yourself headaches and just get the SR20DE harness! 
*So what your saying is that I need the under dash harness, for my 1.6 sentra. Would I need any of the dash stuff, like heater, radio, ignition or speedo, anything like that?*


----------

